# Add another working engine to my list !! Liney Machine's RV-1



## ChooChooMike (Nov 6, 2008)

OK, FINALLY a year later .... *Liney Machine's RV-1*

http://lineymachine.googlepages.com

I actually started making this engine just over a year ago, around Sept 2007. I finished making the parts early this year. I got the goodies to start polishing it up. Tried a vibratory parts tumbler thingie (Harbor Freight), that didn't do squat with walnut shells as a medium, guess I needed heavier duty polishing medium and water/soap/etc. I got all kinds of sandpaper & polishing compound and wheelie attachments for my Dremel. Well ..... almost 9 mos later and I had polished nothing. Hadn't done any machining since Feb either 

Fast foward to this week ..... finally got off my lazy butt and said the hell with the polishing, get the dang thing running !! So spent 2 nites in the shop at school and VOILA !! IT'S ALIVE !! Took it's 1st breath around 9pm tonite :big: Worked the 1st time too ;D :big:

It's still a bit rough and needs some tweaking, but here's 2 pix and of course the requisite video. 

Mike

*EDIT : (11/06/08) Fixed the YouTube vid problem, should work fine now 
Changed the picture links too, seems there's some issue here with referencing Picasa album pictures, dunno why.*












Running on shop air for the 1st time :

[youtube=425,350]AFrC6Q0n_fc[/youtube]​


----------



## Divided He ad (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know why but I'm getting no pic's or video displayed? 


I'll look again later Mike..... Got to see the video!!  ;D 





Ralph.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 6, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> I don't know why but I'm getting no pic's or video displayed?
> 
> I'll look again later Mike..... Got to see the video!!  ;D



Yeah, somethings flakey when I'm trying to see it too 

EDIT : OK, fixed the problem. The YouTube link wasn't quite right


----------



## jack404 (Nov 6, 2008)

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_7O9_wMEkPac/SRKm5NCvEyI/AAAAAAAAAEo/ayCq_ZTUMJ0/liney_rv1_02sm.jpg

this is a strange URL mike


----------



## wareagle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mike, the little RV-1 turned out great! You have done a terrific job on it. As far as polishing goes, I am thinking that you can let it go at that. Though it isn't finely polished, it is still a gem!!


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 6, 2008)

jack404  said:
			
		

> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_7O9_wMEkPac/SRKm5NCvEyI/AAAAAAAAAEo/ayCq_ZTUMJ0/liney_rv1_02sm.jpg
> 
> this is a strange URL mike



That's a link to Picasa Google albums link. Try these links to see the actual Picasa page :

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/vH_axRlrmeVqVCj-BbRQxA
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/YpIcfL7HyQ8i-MrBtokSig



			
				wareagle  said:
			
		

> Mike, the little RV-1 turned out great! You have done a terrific job on it. As far as polishing goes, I am thinking that you can let it go at that. Though it isn't finely polished, it is still a gem!!



Thanks ! Yeah I think you're right about the polishing. That was standing in my way of getting it finished and moving on. I wanted to put on a good show after all the blinging going on with others engines :big: :bow: I'll just finished tweaking and mounting it up 

Onto your bolt engine wareagle !!

Mike


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 6, 2008)

Good job Mike. I really like liney's engines. You did a good job with it.

Eric


----------



## wareagle (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, sometimes the bling is king, and other times its not. I like the shiney purty engines, but I also see the beauty in a "rough finsihed" engine as well. To me, they say, "I'm an engine, and I am here to work. If that doesn't suit you, then deal with it." In other words, they have personality and character. If I had completed this engine, I certainly be proud of it!

Well done! PM coming shortly.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Eric !

I think I'll post a build series too, I took lots of pics along the way 



> Well, sometimes the bling is king, and other times its not. I like the shiney purt engines, but I also see the beauty in a "rough finsihed" engine as well. To me, they say, "I'm an engine, and I am here to work. If that doesn't suit you, then deal with it." In other words, they have personality and character. If I had completed this engine, I certainly be proud of it!



Well said *wareagle *! This is actually my 4th running engine ! I can't tell you the thrill I had 2 years ago when my 1st one ran ! So yeah, I'm proud of this one too and got a little bit of that thrill back last nite when it ran the 1st time :big: This was the kick in the pants I needed to get back to this hobby.

Good thing I tried the sandblasting on some test pieces a couple of nites ago, so I didn't destroy any working parts 


Mike


----------



## Divided He ad (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful little runner there Mike, Vid worked this evening ;D

I looked at the stills (and found your finger engine too  ) All looks good to me  


It'd be nice to see some build pics too, I've never seen this engine before. 

(you will have to do a build along log with the next one  )



Ralph.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Ralph !



			
				Divided He ad said:
			
		

> It'd be nice to see some build pics too, I've never seen this engine before.
> 
> (you will have to do a build along log with the next one Wink )



I'll put up a build thread, I've got lots of pix and a whole buncha mistakes, errrrrr, learned a lot of lessons building this one 

Mike


----------



## jack404 (Nov 6, 2008)

I see it now ;D

well worth the wait

its a dead set ripper Mike

(translation .. its extreamly nice work)

cheers
jack


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Jack !

*I changed the picture links in the 1st message in this thread, so there shouldn't be any problems see the pix now ;D*

Mike


----------



## jpaul (Nov 6, 2008)

Very nice work, Mike. I recall seeing your other engines which were equally well done. 
What puzzles me is why these fine works aren't posted on our club site?
Paul


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 6, 2008)

jpaul  said:
			
		

> Very nice work, Mike. I recall seeing your other engines which were equally well done.
> What puzzles me is why these fine works aren't posted on our club site?
> Paul



Hey Paul ! Didn't realize you were on here too  I haven't really done any machining since Feb/Mar this year when I finished the parts for this engine. Yes, I need to get them posted on the Southern California Home Shop Machinists site (shameless plug :big Life's been a bit busy and distracting for a while now.

Here's the vid's of my other 3 engines :


[youtube=425,350]kB7EUj63UvY[/youtube]

[youtube=425,350]CP3lvAoXU_w[/youtube]

[youtube=425,350]9o4-QGYkGn8[/youtube]​


----------



## dsquire (Nov 7, 2008)

Mike

You certainly have 4 fine engines. You deserve to be very proud of them. The vids add the final touch to the project. Now we have to wait to see what is next now that you are all recharged and ready to go.

cheers :bow:

Don


----------



## SCOTTNGA (Nov 7, 2008)

Very nice build there. I actually bought the same kit of Ebay awhile back. The price, plans and material are very nice. I found that the material was cut a little short for machining, or atleast to me. I have a 13x40 and it was hard to hold onto the small pieces. I bought a couple rods to make the parts from. I have half of it built, you inspired me to contiue!

Scott


----------

